# Solved: Firefox middle-click issues



## punny_fun (Jul 1, 2007)

Okay, I just got a new computer, running an OEM of windows Vista, and I got FF 2.0.0.4. I also use a Logitech G5 Laser mouse, with a thumb button you can set to various tasks in various programs. I like to set this to middle-click in FF, because my mouse wheel does not middle-click well. Now, I got it to middle click, and it opens a new tab, but is also backs my current tab up one page. I have both FF, _and_ my mouse set up like on my old computer. FF is running the Tab Mix Plus extension, and I have SetPoint installed for my mouse, and everything is updated to it's most recent version. I've tweaked options to no end, and this still happens. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

punny_fun said:


> ...backs my current tab up one page... Anyone have any ideas?


If you mean that middle-clicking a link loads the new page in the same tab, then yes, I have an idea

Tools \ Tab Mix Plus Options \ Events \ Tab Opening \ Middle click opens item in current tab \ untick \ Apply \ OK

Test and report back


----------



## punny_fun (Jul 1, 2007)

Already had that un-checked. Let me give an example: I open my browser, which opens my homepage, and then navigate away _from the homepage, in the original tab_. At this point, I still only have one tab open, and I'm viewing a picture site (just an example). I see a thumbnail on the site for a picture I might like, _use the button on the side of my mouse, which I have assigned to middle-click through the Logitech Setpoint software_ it opens the picture in a new tab, but my original tab goes back to my homepage, like I had hit the "back" button in my browser.


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

I have no idea really, other than I suspect its your mouse, not FF, nor TabMixPlus

Suggestion:

Test by reverting your mouse to it's default factory settings


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

In the setpoint when I look at the software for my MX laser 1000 and pick the zoom from number 2. select buttom and then under 3.select task there is a Other option that if you check it will show another select function button you can click on and your have more to pick from there. So manybe one of those will work right.


----------



## punny_fun (Jul 1, 2007)

I just set my middle click to a different button, and assigned the one I was having problems with to "do nothing." For some reason, if that button was active AT ALL, as a command that did not actively interrupt or negate the "back" function in the browser, it would "double assign" the button. It would do whatever I told it to, and work as a universal back button.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't know but seeing how setpoint loads at startup a reboot may be needed for changes to work right but not sure if you have to or not.


----------



## pandaking (Jun 1, 2006)

I get this same issue on Windows XP with Setpoint v4.00.121, Firefox 2.0.0.7, and my Logitech G7. I never used to have this issue, but it's a fresh install (perhaps I had an older version of setpoint).

To confirm the issue:
When in firefox, using the thumb button to middle click on a link (this opens it in a new tab), the page in which the link was clicked returns to the previous page as if the back button was pressed at the same time / simultaneously as the link was.


The only work around I could find was the same thing you did, assigned the actual middle click button to a different function, then the thumb button would work as middle click function assigned.
You can't seem to have to buttons doing the same thing. I should also state that this is only a part fix, as I still get issues every so often.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got MX-laser 1000 and you can do many things with the buttons. See post 5 for what I did.
This pass week I losted the side scrolling of pages that were to big to show all the page on my monitor. When I did the side scrolling you only seen the Cursors going tru all the text on the page. 
Well I found out what happen. A couple days before this trouble started I went into tools, options, advanced tab and put a checkmark by "Allow text to be selected with the keyboard" so I unchecked it and then all was ok.
Funny because I was using the mouse and not the keyboard but it did effect the mouse.


----------



## pandaking (Jun 1, 2006)

I have solved this issue. If anyone else gets this problem, follow these simple steps:

1. Download Setpoint version 3.3 from here: http://filehippo.com/download_logitech_setpoint/?2410

3. Completely uninstall Setpoint and the mouse drivers from your system.

4. Install Setpoint version 3.3 which you downloaded in step 1.

5. Set up your custom keys, and make sure they work in firefox.

6. *Optional* With everything working, now install version 4.0 which you can download from here: http://filehippo.com/download_logitech_setpoint/.

You should now have no problems in firefox


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would do a custom install so you don't install Backweb.


----------

